# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  which HGH brand is the best and why????

## WannabePro

As you guys already know there are a lot of HGH brands out there ie Jintropin, somatropin, serostim. The question is, are they all the same or different and in which regards. 

Please post if you have taken at least 2 different brands and compare the 2 with the dosages and durations of both and the results you acheived so i can make a better informed decision on which brand of HGH to get, thanks to everyone!!!

----------


## Fit2bLarge

the best one is the one you can afford. if money is no object, i would go with an american brand

----------


## WannabePro

come on guys!! None of you have taken more than 1 brand of HGH?? stop being lazy and help me out!!! thanks

----------


## 01dragonslayer

Nutropin AQ by Genentech.....American made GH.

----------


## WannabePro

> Nutropin AQ by Genentech.....American made GH.


thanks, have you tried it and have tried any other HGH's brands? what did you like about it compared to others? thanks

----------


## Captain Fantastic

> As you guys already know there are a lot of HGH brands out there ie Jintropin, somatropin, serostim. The question is, are they all the same or different and in which regards. 
> 
> Please post if you have taken at least 2 different brands and compare the 2 with the dosages and durations of both and the results you acheived so i can make a better informed decision on which brand of HGH to get, thanks to everyone!!!


If money is no object, and I mean no object pay all the extra for the humatrope. and even if it were twice as good as jin (though they do meet the same scientific standards) you could do twice as much jin and it would still be cheaper, maybe 3 times as much or more.
humatrope and american brands, if you will, cost exponentially more. they may be a little better. You really have to be someone willing to throw a lot of money around if you're considering a long term treatment with hg (and thats the only way to get results) and buy some of the others.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## WannabePro

has anyone tried humatrope? thanks  :What?:

----------


## Mr. Punisher

> has anyone tried humatrope? thanks


 I have, been on it for a month now, gained 5 lbs maybe water a little bit of strenght in some exercises only, better sleep and recuperation from workouts, and very expensive  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## dwaynewade

> I have, been on it for a month now, gained 5 lbs maybe water a little bit of strenght in some exercises only, better sleep and recuperation from workouts, and very expensive


at how many iu's? 5/2 or 6/1?

----------


## dwaynewade

> If money is no object, and I mean no object pay all the extra for the humatrope. and even if it were twice as good as jin (though they do meet the same scientific standards) you could do twice as much jin and it would still be cheaper, maybe 3 times as much or more.
> humatrope and american brands, if you will, cost exponentially more. they may be a little better. You really have to be someone willing to throw a lot of money around if you're considering a long term treatment with hg (and thats the only way to get results) and buy some of the others.


good concept... 3x as much or more...

----------


## znak

> As you guys already know there are a lot of HGH brands out there ie Jintropin, somatropin, serostim. The question is, are they all the same or different and in which regards. 
> 
> Please post if you have taken at least 2 different brands and compare the 2 with the dosages and durations of both and the results you acheived so i can make a better informed decision on which brand of HGH to get, thanks to everyone!!!


I have used genotropin, saizen and humatropin. 

Genotropin is easier to use, that is about the whole difference in my opinion.

In over a year of use, I cannot honest say that I can tell the difference between them. I use genotropin when I travel and saizen when I am at home and used humatropin, when for a month when I ran out of saizen.

That said, I might not be a good sample, because I change every two-three weeks and have not stayed on one product for a few months steady and then changed and stayed on the second product steady for a few months.

----------


## Mr. Punisher

> at how many iu's? 5/2 or 6/1?


 3 IU a day 1.5 am and 1.5 afternoon
5 on 2 off
just added IGF LR3 so now is
2 IU 7 days a week
IGf LR3 60 mcg & days a week

----------


## 01dragonslayer

> thanks, have you tried it and have tried any other HGH's brands? what did you like about it compared to others? thanks


Unfortunayely I haven't tried any other GH so I really can't compare. After all that I have done it seem that Nutropin was was by far the best.

----------


## Bluerain

I use AnkeBio and get all the sides other's get with other brands.

Never had a red welt and know other's who never get red welts. I don't know how that started I can assumed that they are not cleaning the injecting site or maybe they did get a reaction.

I already see myself leaning up and I eat alot when on HGH. I'm always hungry and take advandage of this by eating more protien.

It's 191aa not 192aa. No one has proven different. I think some might be getting AnkeBio mixed up with Kexing who has admitted their HGH is 192aa.

Can't beat the cost per IU.

Blue

----------


## jesse_james

Norditropin is a good quality GH

----------


## kingof516

I have had great sucess with Jintropin....3ius ed for 7 months...worked awesome

----------


## john30

Hey,Blue. just got mine from Anke.Iam very pleased with service.Definetly ordering again.

----------


## Bluerain

That's great John!!! Glad I could help : )

i was pleased with the service also and will be ordering more.

Takecare and keep us updated.

I'm off to take my injection : )

Blue

----------


## znak

> Unfortunayely I haven't tried any other GH so I really can't compare. After all that I have done it seem that Nutropin was was by far the best.


In a sample of one, the one tried is always the best. What am I missing here?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## WannabePro

bump, if Gear could answer this one i would apprectiate it thanks

----------


## dino7972

I Just went to the Anke website and could not figure out how to order from them. Any help would be appreciated  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## Bluerain

Click on the contact and email them.Tell them your interested in HGH and ask for price and shipping.

Make sure you use the English version so your email goes to the one who's in charge of international sales.

Blue

----------


## dino7972

Thanks Blue very helpfull, I will be ordering soon. 


Dino

----------


## BigPimpin76

whats the web site for Anke I want to ckeck into this

----------


## graeme87

is anke cheaper than oasis? how much do u pay per IU of HGH from anke?
regards
graeme.

----------


## Bluerain

Way cheaper at 2:30 per IU.

I don't think we can post links here.

Blue

----------


## brooklynlpb

does anyone know where i can order hgh for a good price? i was trying to get jontropin and i couldnt find it anywhere. i live in the U.S. by the way

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> does anyone know where i can order hgh for a good price? i was trying to get jontropin and i couldnt find it anywhere. i live in the U.S. by the way


  :2nono:

----------


## bjpennnn

def cant have price talk or talk about sources on here.

----------


## bjpennnn

bumping old threads sweeeet ha

----------


## dinko

> 3 IU a day 1.5 am and 1.5 afternoon
> 5 on 2 off
> just added IGF LR3 so now is
> 2 IU 7 days a week
> IGf LR3 60 mcg & days a week


I cant really understand this 5 on 2 off.
totally unstable. it confuses the pulse of your pituitary gland.

----------


## Cotto333

5 on 2 off is what people recommend though.

----------

